# Couple early 30's with baby, returning from UK, which health insurance provider/plan?



## Alli (23 Nov 2009)

Having lived in the UK for many years, health insurance has not been an issue for us.  We never felt the need to have it with the NHS.

Anyway, now trying to organise getting some, but am really confused.....wondering if anyone can advise:

VHI offer 3 plans:
Family Plan Plus
Family Plan, and
First Plan starter

We are both early 30's, healthy, have never had health problems, and we have a baby.

In the case of health insurance, is it best to buy the most expensive one you can afford?  In this case the Family Plan Plus; or would you say that due to our age and lack of health problems to date, basic cover will suffice?

Thanks,

Alli


----------



## Johnweber (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Couple early 30's with baby, returning from UK, which health insurance provider/p*

Dear Alli,
Another option to look at could be Hibernian Aviva Health Level 2 Hospital or Level 2 Everyday as they appeal to young people like yourselves.  If your considering having more children there are some very good maternity benefits attached to this. 
Its not neccessary to go with the most expensive option just go with the option that best suits your needs.
John


----------



## ellsbells (9 Dec 2009)

*Re: Couple early 30's with baby, returning from UK, which health insurance provider/p*

or as Johnweber forgot to mention for some strange reason  Quinn Healthcare are another option. Chances are that Quinn or VHI will be more reasonable up to Jan 1st.


----------



## Gleeo (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Couple early 30's with baby, returning from UK, which health insurance provider/p*

Hi i just got told today by a girl in Cornmarket insurance that Hibernian are reducing there prices on Level 2 Hospital from 28/12/2009. i rang to switch today and was advised to wait until monday as the price was going down. you should call them i found them very helpful. Their number is 1890 252 140. And im also aware that VHI are increasing their prices in the new year. Quinn are also increasing in the new year too. Hope this helps!


----------



## Gleeo (11 Dec 2009)

*Re: Couple early 30's with baby, returning from UK, which health insurance provider/p*

Hi i just got told today by a girl in Cornmarket *insurance* that Hibernian are reducing there prices on Level 2 Hospital from 28/12/2009. i rang to switch today and was advised to wait until monday as the price was going down. you should call them i found them very helpful. Their number is 1890 252 140. And im also aware that VHI are increasing their prices in the new year. Quinn are also increasing in the new year too. Hope this helps!


----------

